# Backside 180 - sore butt



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

So my first attempt at this trick ended with very sore and bruised butt. 

My friends observing told me I lean back too much. How do I not try to lean back... it's just natural to me

Also do you try to dig in with your toe edge as if trying to catch an edge as you approach the lip and throw your shoulders?


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

1) He's right, if you're leaning back, you're gonna tank because you're off balance anyway.

2) Depends on which way you're riding, but regardless, you should hold one edge to "push" your spin off of.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*revived*

How are your BS 180's coming.

Still working on mine and I highly recommend pads. I'm very new to the sport and older and these are a god send.

Not me and girl not included: Saved me big time, *LOTS*


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

When I throw 1s flatland I dont dig in as if trying to caught an edge, just as if I was carving. When I go off jumps even less cause I get more air and need to stop my rotation.

Can you do 1s flatland? Before going off kickers, I'd work on my 1s flatland and once I got them down, I'd land them 8/10 off kickers. 

Its easier to learn em flat cause you don't have to worry about timing, just how to throw the 1. Once thats learned you just have set up your platform and work on timing.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

slyder said:


> How are your BS 180's coming.
> 
> Still working on mine and I highly recommend pads. I'm very new to the sport and older and these are a god send.
> 
> Not me and girl not included: Saved me big time, *LOTS*


I have the skeletools shorts but they didn't protect me from the bruised butt injury. It's been about a week and still stiff and sore. Now I'm wondering if it's a bone bruise. Maybe I'll check out the azzpads for next season. Damn I missed all last week because of this stupid injury!!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hoons said:


> I have the skeletools shorts but they didn't protect me from the bruised butt injury. It's been about a week and still stiff and sore. Now I'm wondering if it's a bone bruise. Maybe I'll check out the azzpads for next season. Damn I missed all last week because of this stupid injury!!!


I also have the Skeletools. Mine shifted on me 3 weeks ago and YES I'm still sore too. I rode yesterday. I wore my skeletools under my new Azzpadz. Worked but still felt a little pain. A deep tail bone bruise takes a while to heal. Still looking for the best protection till I get better. I ordered the extra pads for the Skeletools as well and was wearing 2 pads on the back when I went down. I just hit hard, not sure any of them would have helped.

Skeletools has a very good overall bum protection, very large surface area of padding. 



JediMindGamez said:


> When I throw 1s flatland I dont dig in as if trying to caught an edge, just as if I was carving. When I go off jumps even less cause I get more air and need to stop my rotation.
> 
> Can you do 1s flatland? Before going off kickers, I'd work on my 1s flatland and once I got them down, I'd land them 8/10 off kickers.
> 
> Its easier to learn em flat cause you don't have to worry about timing, just how to throw the 1. Once thats learned you just have set up your platform and work on timing.


*JediMindGamez* I like this point. I started throwing 180's at a stand still to make sure of my shoulder rotation. I could really feel when I didn't rotate them. Next I will practice 180's while on the green runs, that was good advice.

Hope this all helps,
-Slyder


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

slyder said:


> How are your BS 180's coming.
> 
> Still working on mine and I highly recommend pads. I'm very new to the sport and older and these are a god send.
> 
> Not me and girl not included: Saved me big time, *LOTS*


My butt is apparently pretty hard as I've never really had too much pain from falling on it.
However, the problem is more of a shock effect because it seems to go up to my head and sometimes makes my neck crack like knuckles. Then I get a little dizzy like as if it was a small concussion. Will pads like these help that?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*what could they hurt??*

I'm just guessing but I would think that is your vertebrae, getting a *good *jolt. Probably not the best thing for you, especially since you say you get dizzy.

Plus they do help absorb the impact so I"m sure it couldn't hurt to use them

-Slyder


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hoons said:


> Also do you try to dig in with your toe edge as if trying to catch an edge as you approach the lip and throw your shoulders?


Hells no you're doing a 180 it's not much rotation at all, just approach on your heels, switch to your toes just before takeoff and float around, it's really not that far


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

easily said by the guy that's done them a 1000 times :laugh:

I'm still struggling :dunno: but I also just started this January. I"m getting there and most of us will look back at this and laugh when we see the next new guy asking how to do the simple tricks, just hope I get to be that guy soon 

-Slyder


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

For some reason I can only do backside 1s as opposed to frontside 1s! lol I know for me...i find it easier to do a couple of ground backside 3s and then butter into a backside 1 and then butter out of it. Not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## keyaspectsoach (Nov 11, 2010)

Have a look t the following thread on here. It may help you out with the 180's

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/32739-snowboard-how-tos-helpful-tips-tricks.html


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Hoons said:


> My friends observing told me I lean back too much. How do I not try to lean back... it's just natural to me


Yeah, FS 180s are effortless because you can cheat on 'em real easy. BS 180s are a little tougher in my experience. You're leaning _back_, or coming down off-balance because you're spinning towards your backside.


Hoons said:


> Also do you try to dig in with your toe edge as if trying to catch an edge as you approach the lip and throw your shoulders?


First step would be take it down a notch. You're doing them off kickers even small ones, start with flat-land 180s and get comfortable with those. Then move up to rollers/windlips. Once you're comfortable with all that, _then_ you should be able to stomp them off the jumps.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

slyder said:


> How are your BS 180's coming.
> 
> Still working on mine and I highly recommend pads. I'm very new to the sport and older and these are a god send.
> 
> Not me and girl not included: Saved me big time, *LOTS*


if you wear that around youll look like a baboon


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> if you wear that around youll look like a baboon


i just bought some pads. fuck my ass still hurts from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just wait until you land on your "boys". You will lay there for a good while. Well, I know I did.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Its the worst when you land side ways and your butt hole tears.:laugh:


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

This vid is pretty good at explaining and demonstrating the basics.

YouTube - How to Do Snowboard Tricks at the Park : How to Backside a 180 on a Snowboard

First learn how to ollie into them, take off and land on the toes. You can also land nose-first and skid through the last little bit as well at first.


----------

